# Electrical plan reviewer



## rktect 1 (Sep 18, 2018)

So, I was trying to find out who typically does the commercial and residential electrical plan reviews in a city.  

Figured I would add a poll.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 18, 2018)

How do I vote?
Electrical Inspector


----------



## steveray (Sep 18, 2018)

ME


----------



## ICE (Sep 18, 2018)

The inspector checks residential on the fly unless it involves any equipment rated over 400 amps.   Commercial will usually get a plan check.  It may be only for energy but most commercial projects need a plan check.   If a project is checked it will be done by an in-house electrical engineer ......we have a bunch of them and all solar, no matter the size is plan checked by an electrical engineer.


----------



## classicT (Sep 19, 2018)

Washington State....State Dept of Labor and Industries has full jurisdiction over electrical. They however do not perform plan review.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 5, 2018)

Anyone who has a PA state Uniform Construction Code Electrical Plan Reviewer Certification.


----------

